# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Documento Valutazione Rischi

## roby

sempre novità sul Commercialista Telematico!!  :Embarrassment: 
Il nostro nuovo servizio: ci pensiamo noi a predisporre il Documento di valutazione dei rischi!
Si tratta di un obbligo con scadenza 31/5/2013. Lo devono compilare tutte le attività con almeno due persone ivi compreso il titolare. 
Abbiamo pensato che anzichè "vendere" un software i nostri utenti potessero essere più aiutati/soddisfatti del nostro aiuto se gli si toglie un impegno: ebbene, abbiamo ideato un sistema che ci permette di essere noi a compilare il Documento... vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....vr_service.pdf
prezzo di lancio SOLO 99,99 euro iva compresa, ma solo per pochissimi giorni! Approfittane!
*** 
I consulenti potrebbero utilizzare questo sistema per agevolare i propri clienti... mentre le aziende possono fare la pratica senza ulteriori spese...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grande idea !!!

----------


## SAT

Salve a tutti! 
Innanzitutto mi presento: sono Giovanni Orefice, amministratore della SAT - Supporto Aziendale Tecnologico, la società che si occupa della redazione dei Documenti di Valutazione Rischi del servizio 123 DVR Service 
Vorrei invitare tutti a postare qui sul forum gli eventuali dubbi, richieste di chiarimenti e domande, sia riguardo 123 DVR Service, sia in materia di sicurezza sul lavoro.
Il nostro team di esperti di Sicurezza sarà lieto di fornire tutto il supporto necessario. 
grazie e buon lavoro
Giovanni

----------


## paolab

non sono sicurissima di aver capito bene come funziona il servizio...
vediamo...
il Documento me lo predisponete voi, ma quali dati ci mettete dentro? Come fate a conoscerli? Venite presso lo studio/azienda?

----------


## SAT

Buongiorno, 
grazie per la questione posta, che ci permette di esplicare meglio il funzionamento di 123 DVR Service. 
Acquistando il servizio lei scarica il file in Excel che va compilato con i dati necessari (da quelli banali come la ragione sociale, agli uffici, ai macchinari, ecc.).
Questo file è completamente *guidato passo-passo e corredato di esempi per la compilazione.* 
Una volta terminato di introdurre i dati richiesti *ci manda il file* (che costituirà quindi la base dati per il DVR) e *noi predisporremo il DVR*. 
Se avesse altri dubbi la esorto a esporli  :Smile:

----------


## eli85

Quindi ogni DVR costa 99,00 €?

----------


## Tomassetti

> Quindi ogni DVR costa 99,00 ?

  Si, il prezzo non è riferito all'acquisto di un software ma al servizio di elaborazione dei dati raccolti attraverso il software. Rispetto ad altri prodotti "on line" (tra l'altro, a quanto mi risulta, più costosi), offre il vantaggio che il DVR viene redatto da esperti in materia di sicurezza ed in caso di dubbi sui dati da inserire è sempre possibile contattarli per avere una risposta.  
Il prodotto è sicuramente conveniente per chi deve fare solo il DVR del proprio studio/azienda ma mi risulta che per chi volesse utilizzarlo anche per aziende clienti dello studio (e, pertanto, acquistare più pacchetti) è possibile richiedere condizioni particolari.

----------


## nadia

Si, confermiamo che il servizio è in offerta lancio ed il prezzo per ora è di € 99,99 anzichè € 133,10.
Stiamo predisponendo un'offerta per chi intendesse acquistare un pacchetto di 5 o 10 licenze (per regolarizzare anche i clienti dello Studio)...

----------


## orion38

> Salve a tutti! 
> Innanzitutto mi presento: sono Giovanni Orefice, amministratore della SAT - Supporto Aziendale Tecnologico, la società che si occupa della redazione dei Documenti di Valutazione Rischi del servizio 123 DVR Service 
> Vorrei invitare tutti a postare qui sul forum gli eventuali dubbi, richieste di chiarimenti e domande, sia riguardo 123 DVR Service, sia in materia di sicurezza sul lavoro.
> Il nostro team di esperti di Sicurezza sarà lieto di fornire tutto il supporto necessario. 
> grazie e buon lavoro
> Giovanni

  #OBBLIGO D.V.R. 
Buonasera, 
in  merito  al  servizio  di compilazione  DVR  gradirei  avere  risposta, prima  dell'acquisto,  sull'obbligatorietà  di  redazione
del  documento  nella  seguente  ipotesi: 
-Società  in  nome  collettivo,  derivante  da  comunione  ereditaria
-Attività: locazione  immobiliare  di  beni  propri (cod. attività  682001)
-2  soci  al  50% (fratelli),  ma  solamente  il  socio  amministratore  iscritto  INPS/INAIL,  in  quanto  l'altro,  come  da  atto
 costitutivo,  dichiara  di  non  partecipare  ad  alcun  genere  di  attività  svolta  dalla  società (quindi  assimilabile  al  socio  
 accomandante  di  una  s.a.s.)
-No  dipendenti
-Sede: solo  un  ufficio  in  cui  si  esplica  attività  amministrativa/contabile,  con  rischio  limitato  all'uso  di  macchine  da
 ufficio  da  parte  esclusivamente  del  socio  amministratore. 
Ringrazio  anticipatamente  per  l'eventuale  risposta.

----------


## SAT

> #OBBLIGO D.V.R. 
> Buonasera, 
> in  merito  al  servizio  di compilazione  DVR  gradirei  avere  risposta, prima  dell'acquisto,  sull'obbligatorietà  di  redazione
> del  documento  nella  seguente  ipotesi: 
> -Società  in  nome  collettivo,  derivante  da  comunione  ereditaria
> -Attività: locazione  immobiliare  di  beni  propri (cod. attività  682001)
> -2  soci  al  50% (fratelli),  ma  solamente  il  socio  amministratore  iscritto  INPS/INAIL,  in  quanto  l'altro,  come  da  atto
>  costitutivo,  dichiara  di  non  partecipare  ad  alcun  genere  di  attività  svolta  dalla  società (quindi  assimilabile  al  socio  
>  accomandante  di  una  s.a.s.)
> ...

  
Buonasera,
la situazione è particolare, perchè la forma giuridica della società non è effettivamente s.a.s..
Tuttavia se l'altro socio dichiara di non lavorare (ed effettivamente non lavora) il numero di lavoratori è pari a 1, quindi non è necessario fare il DVR.
Questo però SOLO se non ci sono altri tirocinanti, stagisti, o persone che svolgono attività lavorativa. 
Se avesse altri dubbi non esiti ad esporli 
cordiali saluti

----------


## salvia52

Mi sembra una iniziativa molto utile, ma vorrei sapere se devo compilare il documento DVR. La ditta  e'una snc i cui 2 soli soci siamo io e mio marito. Io lavoro in ufficio e mio marito e mio marito in ufficio e fuori sede.Cosa mi consigliate?
Grazie per la Vs. cortesia.
Salvia52

----------


## SAT

> Mi sembra una iniziativa molto utile, ma vorrei sapere se devo compilare il documento DVR. La ditta  e'una snc i cui 2 soli soci siamo io e mio marito. Io lavoro in ufficio e mio marito e mio marito in ufficio e fuori sede.Cosa mi consigliate?
> Grazie per la Vs. cortesia.
> Salvia52

  Buongiorno, 
Intanto la ringrazio per l'interesse nel servizio.
Per quanto riguarda la sua situazione* il DVR và sicuramente fatto*, perchè il numero di lavoratori (anche se sono soci) è pari a 2, cioè lei e suo marito. *Ai fini del numero di lavoratori infatti non conta la tipologia contrattuale* (soci, dipendeti, tirocinanti, apprendisti, ecc), ma il numero effettivo di persone che prestano attività lavorativa. 
Cordiali Saluti
Giovanni Orefice
SAT - Supporto Aziendale Tecnologico

----------


## salvia52

> Buongiorno, 
> Intanto la ringrazio per l'interesse nel servizio.
> Per quanto riguarda la sua situazione* il DVR và sicuramente fatto*, perchè il numero di lavoratori (anche se sono soci) è pari a 2, cioè lei e suo marito. *Ai fini del numero di lavoratori infatti non conta la tipologia contrattuale* (soci, dipendeti, tirocinanti, apprendisti, ecc), ma il numero effettivo di persone che prestano attività lavorativa. 
> Cordiali Saluti
> Giovanni Orefice
> SAT - Supporto Aziendale Tecnologico

  Grazie per la rapidissima risposta.Vorrei aggiungere alla domanda precedente che adiacente l''ufficio ,nello stesso edificio e contiguo,abbiamo uno stanzone che ci serve da piccolo magazzino dei prodotti che noi trattiamo " detergenza".Specifico che la ns e' un attivita' all'ingrosso e che il magazzino vero e proprio si trova locato in un'altra sede .Non abbiamo macchine ed attrezzature per sollevare pesi .Il Vs. DVR e' comprensivo di domande in merito a quanto esposto  sopra?.Successivamente bisogna fare puer dei corsi?Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma la notizia  di dover adempiere al DVR mi e' stata comunicata solo ieri .Grazie di nuovo
Salvia52

----------


## SAT

> Grazie per la rapidissima risposta.Vorrei aggiungere alla domanda precedente che adiacente l''ufficio ,nello stesso edificio e contiguo,abbiamo uno stanzone che ci serve da piccolo magazzino dei prodotti che noi trattiamo " detergenza".Specifico che la ns e' un attivita' all'ingrosso e che il magazzino vero e proprio si trova locato in un'altra sede .Non abbiamo macchine ed attrezzature per sollevare pesi .Il Vs. DVR e' comprensivo di domande in merito a quanto esposto  sopra?.Successivamente bisogna fare puer dei corsi?Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma la notizia  di dover adempiere al DVR mi e' stata comunicata solo ieri .Grazie di nuovo
> Salvia52

  Buonasera, 
per quanto riguarda il discorso del magazzino non c'è alcun problema, neanche per quello distaccato:
nella rilevazione dati infatti *è possibile specificare una sede legale e una (o più) diverse sedi operative.* 
Comuque, benchè la rilevazione sia focalizzata sugli uffici,* il DVR che produciamo viene integrato con specifiche informazioni sulle Vs. attività*. 
Il problema di eventuali domande "non comprese" non si pone, dal momento che potete integrare le informazioni del file sia tramite i commenti finali, sia con precisazioni via e-mail o telefoniche.
Sottolineiamo che comunque* il Ns. ufficio si preoccupa di contattare i clienti direttamente*, prima via email e poi per via telefonica, soprattutto *nel caso in cui ci siano esigenze particolari*, per fornire un documento plasmato sulla realtà della vosta attività. 
In ultimo, in merito ai corsi, la risposta è Sì, cioè la normativa prevede (ma li prevedeva anche prima dell'obbligo del dvr.....) che siano effettuati dei corsi di formazione. *Proprio perchè gli adempimenti sulla sicurezza sul lavoro non si esauriscono con la redazione del DVR, abbiamo scelto di inviare a tutti i clienti un vademecum che contiene tutto ciò che và fatto per adempiere correttamente agli altri obblighi.*
Tale documento contiene indicazioni generali valide per tutte le attività, e indicazioni specifiche redatte sulla base dei dati che ci vengono inviati. 
Sempre a disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti,
grazie e buon lavoro 
Giovanni Orefice
SAT - Supporto Aziendale Tecnologico

----------


## salvia52

> Buonasera, 
> per quanto riguarda il discorso del magazzino non c'è alcun problema, neanche per quello distaccato:
> nella rilevazione dati infatti *è possibile specificare una sede legale e una (o più) diverse sedi operative.* 
> Comuque, benchè la rilevazione sia focalizzata sugli uffici,* il DVR che produciamo viene integrato con specifiche informazioni sulle Vs. attività*. 
> Il problema di eventuali domande "non comprese" non si pone, dal momento che potete integrare le informazioni del file sia tramite i commenti finali, sia con precisazioni via e-mail o telefoniche.
> Sottolineiamo che comunque* il Ns. ufficio si preoccupa di contattare i clienti direttamente*, prima via email e poi per via telefonica, soprattutto *nel caso in cui ci siano esigenze particolari*, per fornire un documento plasmato sulla realtà della vosta attività. 
> In ultimo, in merito ai corsi, la risposta è Sì, cioè la normativa prevede (ma li prevedeva anche prima dell'obbligo del dvr.....) che siano effettuati dei corsi di formazione. *Proprio perchè gli adempimenti sulla sicurezza sul lavoro non si esauriscono con la redazione del DVR, abbiamo scelto di inviare a tutti i clienti un vademecum che contiene tutto ciò che và fatto per adempiere correttamente agli altri obblighi.*
> Tale documento contiene indicazioni generali valide per tutte le attività, e indicazioni specifiche redatte sulla base dei dati che ci vengono inviati. 
> Sempre a disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti,
> ...

  RIngrazio per la risposta esaustiva e saluto cordialmente.

----------


## paolab

un dubbio: quali sono le sanzioni previste in caso di mancata relazione del Documento Valutazione Rischi? E chi è che controlla???

----------


## SAT

> un dubbio: quali sono le sanzioni previste in caso di mancata relazione del Documento Valutazione Rischi? E chi è che controlla???

  
Buonasera, 
per quanto riguarda le sanzioni purtroppo (o per fortuna, visto l'elevato numero di infortuni e morti sul lavoro in Italia) oltre che amministrative possono arrivare anche al penale. 
Più precisamente segnalo che:
 - Per *chi non redige il DVR* (violazione Art. 29, c.1) è previsto l’*arresto da 3 a 6 mesi* o *ammenda da € 2.500 a € 6.400*. La pena dell’arresto può essere estesa in particolari casi
 - Per *incompleta redazione del DVR*, a seconda dei casi (e della tipologia/gravità dell'omissione), sono previste *ammende da € 1.000 a € 4.000.* 
La presenza in azienda di un *DVR, a norma ed aggiornato,* si configura altresì come *obbligo* per l’accesso ad *agevolazioni*, *benefici contributivi* nel caso di particolari tipologie di assunzione e requisito per la *partecipazione a appalti e gare pubbliche*. 
Per quanto riguarda i *controlli* questi sono svolti principalmente dagli ispettori delle *ASL* ma anche dall’*ARPA* e dai *Vigili del Fuoco*, dai *Carabinieri* addetti al nucleo Ispettorato del Lavoro così come dagli ispettori dell’*Agenzia delle Entrate* e della *Guardia di Finanza* (in pratica da tutti gli organi giudiziari). 
spero di essere stato esaustivo, qualora avesse altre domande non esiti a scriverle.  
Giovanni Orefice
SAT - Supporto Aziendale Tecnologico

----------


## dadeboom

Salve,avrete già sentito la domanda presumo,cercando in rete 1000mila siti,molti interessati alla cosa fanno i "vaghi" quasi a volertelo far fare per forza.Mi stanno continuando a chiamare per stilarmi il DVR,la situazione è:
Società s.a.s.:accomandatario che è il legale rappresentante e unico lavorante (io) con socio accomandante esclusivamente di capitale,che non lavora e non partecipa in nessun modo all'attività.
Nessun dipendente/stagista/familiare a titolo gratuito.
Loro sostengono che siccome è una società è obbligatorio comunque,io no.
Cosa devo rispondere?

----------


## SAT

> Salve,avrete già sentito la domanda presumo,cercando in rete 1000mila siti,molti interessati alla cosa fanno i "vaghi" quasi a volertelo far fare per forza.Mi stanno continuando a chiamare per stilarmi il DVR,la situazione è:
> Società s.a.s.:accomandatario che è il legale rappresentante e unico lavorante (io) con socio accomandante esclusivamente di capitale,che non lavora e non partecipa in nessun modo all'attività.
> Nessun dipendente/stagista/familiare a titolo gratuito.
> Loro sostengono che siccome è una società è obbligatorio comunque,io no.
> Cosa devo rispondere?

  
Buonasera,
L obbligo del dvr non è legato alla forma sociale: che sia società, ditta individuale, Studio associato o altro. 
Quindi la discriminante è solo il numero di lavoratori. 
Nel caso in questione, siccome c'è un solo lavoratore, IL DVR NON E' OBBLIGATORIO.  
Per qualunque altra informazione restiamo a disposizione, e (mi permetto di aggiungere ) con risposte chiare e veritiere, a prescindere dal lato commerciale. :-) 
Cordiali saluti
Giovanni Orefice

----------


## nadia

una domanda ricevuta:
avrei bisogno di maggiori informazioni sul software sul dvr proposto dal commercialista telematico. La redazione è a pagamento?
*** 
risposta:
la spesa per un DVR è di soli 82,63 euro +iva. A frotne di questa spesa si scarica un software che serve ai nostri tecnici per chiedere le informazioni necesarie, un software nel quale - in forma guidata e semplice - occorre semplicemente inserire i dati dell'azienda/studio. Poi *il Documento lo predisponiamo noi* sulla base dei dati comunicati. Non ci sono altre spese, solo 82,63 euro +iva...  per ulteriori dubbi siamo a disposizione

----------


## SAT

Volevo solo aggiungere che la grande differenza con un comune software è proprio nel fatto che l'utente non predispone da solo il documento (col rischio di redigerne uno incompleto o non corretto). 
Ricordo inoltre, come segnalato anche nell'articolo pubblicato oggi qui su commercialista telematico, che il documento dovrà avere Data Certa anteriore al 1 giugno 2013 
Giovanni
SAT

----------


## La matta

Questo ennesimo documento "sulla carta" che ci costringono a compilare, è valido per l'azienda in generale, o un impiantista deve, per esempio, averne uno per ogni cantiere in cui si reca? Quando è necessario apportare variazioni? Grazie.

----------


## SAT

> Questo ennesimo documento "sulla carta" che ci costringono a compilare, è valido per l'azienda in generale, o un impiantista deve, per esempio, averne uno per ogni cantiere in cui si reca? Quando è necessario apportare variazioni? Grazie.

  Buonasera, 
in realtà la legge richiede diversi documenti, per le specifiche situazioni che ha elencato:
 - Il DVR è un documento generale dell'Azienda, che và fatto comunque
 - Per chi effettua lavori di impiantistica sono previsti casi dove si deve redigere il POS (Piano Operativo di Sicurezza)
 - Per i cantieri edili è sempre obbligatorio il suddetto POS 
per ulteriori chiarimenti siamo a disposizione 
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## Bomber

Per data certa cosa si intende?
La registrazione presso l'AdE?

----------


## SAT

> Per data certa cosa si intende?
> La registrazione presso l'AdE?

  cito l'interessante pubblicato oggi qui su Commercialista Telematico, che può leggere all'indirizzo: Il DVR e la data certa 
..."Uno degli strumenti che, dal punto di vista operativo, è idoneo ad adempiere a questo obbligo ed è molto pratico è l’apposizione presso un ufficio postale del timbro direttamente sul documento di valutazione dei rischi avente corpo unico."...  
restano comunque validi altri metodi, quale ad esempio una certificazione di un notaio, però lo trovo dispendioso :-) 
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## enricotr

Buonasera, 
chi è tenuto a dotarsi di un Documento Valutazione Rischi?
Tutte le attività oppure solo le attività che pagano l' Inail obbligatoriamente? 
grazie

----------


## SAT

> Buonasera, 
> chi è tenuto a dotarsi di un Documento Valutazione Rischi?
> Tutte le attività oppure solo le attività che pagano l' Inail obbligatoriamente? 
> grazie

  Buongiorno, 
L'obbligo del DVR ricade su tutte le attività, indipendentemente dal pagamento dell'inail.
Ai fini del numero di lavoratori infatti non conta la tipologia contrattuale (soci, dipendenti, tirocinanti, apprendisti, ecc), ma il numero effettivo di persone che prestano attività lavorativa.
alcune tipologie contrattuali potrebbero non contemplare inail ma vanno comunque conteggiati come lavoratori. 
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## Bomber

Grazie mille!

----------


## enricotr

> una domanda ricevuta:
> avrei bisogno di maggiori informazioni sul software sul dvr proposto dal commercialista telematico. La redazione è a pagamento?
> *** 
> risposta:
> la spesa per un DVR è di soli 82,63 euro +iva. A frotne di questa spesa si scarica un software che serve ai nostri tecnici per chiedere le informazioni necesarie, un software nel quale - in forma guidata e semplice - occorre semplicemente inserire i dati dell'azienda/studio. Poi *il Documento lo predisponiamo noi* sulla base dei dati comunicati. Non ci sono altre spese, solo 82,63 euro +iva...  per ulteriori dubbi siamo a disposizione

  Buongiorno,
il software da scaricare, mi sembra di aver letto, è in formato Excel quindi di facile lettura e compilazione.
Conferma? 
Le ditte/società obbligate sono quelle con 2 lavoratori o più, 
ma quelle che avevano dipendenti sino poco tempo fa e ora non ne hanno più?
(ad es. piccole ditte edili che assumono quando hanno il lavoro e poi licenziano il dipendente?) 
il mio studio avrebbe (in base alla risposta precedente) dai 9 ai 12 clienti interessati,
dovrei comprare quindi dai 9 ai 12 DVR?
C'è qualche offerta pacchetto? 
Quali tipo di informazioni servirebbero?
Chiedo questo per sapere se sarei in grado di interloquire per conto del cliente. 
Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno,
> il software da scaricare, mi sembra di aver letto, è in formato Excel quindi di facile lettura e compilazione.
> Conferma? 
> Le ditte/società obbligate sono quelle con 2 lavoratori o più, 
> ma quelle che avevano dipendenti sino poco tempo fa e ora non ne hanno più?
> (ad es. piccole ditte edili che assumono quando hanno il lavoro e poi licenziano il dipendente?) 
> il mio studio avrebbe (in base alla risposta precedente) dai 9 ai 12 clienti interessati,
> dovrei comprare quindi dai 9 ai 12 DVR?
> C'è qualche offerta pacchetto? 
> ...

  Salve, 
perdoni il ritardo con cui le rispondo.  
Il file excel che viene scaricato all'acquisto consiste in un semplice foglio di raccolta dati relativo alle informazioni anagrafiche ed alle caratteristiche della struttura (collaboratori/dipendenti, attrezzature, indicazione guidata tipologie di rischi). 
Tale file deve essere ritrasmesso compilato entro il 25/5 al fine di ottenere la restituzione del PDF entro il 30/5 ed apporre autonomamente la data certa (timbro postale). 
In alternativa, per chi non volesse preoccuparsi in proprio della stampa e dell'apposizione della data certa, è disponibile il pacchetto "123DVR service+" che comprende anche tali servizi. Per gli acquirenti del pacchetto più completo sono previsti 5 giorni in più di tempo per la trasmissione dei fogli di calcolo compilati: la data certa verrà apposta direttamente dai tecnici CT. 
Veniamo alle condizioni economiche: 
- il prezzo in offerta (82,63 euro + IVA) resta valido solo fino al 16/5 (siamo praticamente all'ultimo giorno) e non prevede ulteriori riduzioni per quantitativi superiori 
- dal 17 maggio il prezzo sarà di euro 110,00 + IVA e sono previste le seguenti riduzioni: da 6 a 10 documenti: 5%; da 11 a 20 documenti: 10% (sull'intero pacchetto); oltre 20 documenti: preventivo personalizzato. 
- il pacchetto "123DVR service+" comprensivo di stampa, data certa e spedizione ha un costo di euro 112,63 + IVA fino al 16/5; oltre tale data e fino al 30/5 il prezzo sarà di euro 140 + IVA, prevedendo le stesse riduzioni percentuali di cui al punto precedente per quantitativi superiori a 5 documenti. 
Cordialità.

----------


## nadia

e ricordo che per acquistare occorre collegarsi alla pagina: Documento di valutazione dei rischi

----------


## SANDRA5745

In alternativa, per chi non volesse preoccuparsi in proprio della stampa e dell'apposizione della data certa, è disponibile il pacchetto "123DVR service+" che comprende anche tali servizi. Per gli acquirenti del pacchetto più completo sono previsti 5 giorni in più di tempo per la trasmissione dei fogli di calcolo compilati: la data certa verrà apposta direttamente dai tecnici CT.  Peccato perchè se l'avessi saputo prima avrei pagato moolto volentieri 30 euro in più.

----------


## nadia

un utente ci chiede da dove - legislativamente parlando - si evince l'obbligo della data certa. Lo chiede perchè invece altre aziende che si occupano di queste problematiche sostengono che non vi sia questa necessità...

----------


## SAT

> un utente ci chiede da dove - legislativamente parlando - si evince l'obbligo della data certa. Lo chiede perchè invece altre aziende che si occupano di queste problematiche sostengono che non vi sia questa necessità...

  Buonasera, 
Legislativamente parlando l'Art. 28 del D.Lgs. 81/08 (Testo Unico sulla Sicurezza sul Lavoro) recita: _"Il documento di cui all'articolo 17, comma 1, lettera a), redatto a conclusione della valutazione, deve avere data certa"..._ 
Il documento a cui si fà riferimento è quello dove si esegue la valutazione dei rischi: il Documento di Valutazione dei Rischi -c.d. DVR- (l'art. 17, comma 1, lettera a) recita: ..."_la valutazione di tutti i rischi con la conseguente elaborazione del documento previsto dall’articolo 28_"...) 
Esplicativo l'articolo edito da Il Commercialista Telematico:
"Questo trova la sua evidente ratio nella necessità avvertita dal legislatore di porre rimedio, in qualche modo, alla tendenza di retrodatare il documento, quando il legislatore ha imposto la cosiddetta “data certa” ha richiesto la prova con validità erga omnes della formazione del documento in un certo arco temporale o, comunque, della sua esistenza anteriormente a un dato evento." 
A disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti. 
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## chiccha

> Buonasera, 
> Legislativamente parlando l'Art. 28 del D.Lgs. 81/08 (Testo Unico sulla Sicurezza sul Lavoro) recita: _"Il documento di cui all'articolo 17, comma 1, lettera a), redatto a conclusione della valutazione, deve avere data certa"..._ 
> Il documento a cui si fà riferimento è quello dove si esegue la valutazione dei rischi: il Documento di Valutazione dei Rischi -c.d. DVR- (l'art. 17, comma 1, lettera a) recita: ..."_la valutazione di tutti i rischi con la conseguente elaborazione del documento previsto dallarticolo 28_"...) 
> Esplicativo l'articolo edito da Il Commercialista Telematico:
> "Questo trova la sua evidente ratio nella necessità avvertita dal legislatore di porre rimedio, in qualche modo, alla tendenza di retrodatare il documento, quando il legislatore ha imposto la cosiddetta data certa ha richiesto la prova con validità erga omnes della formazione del documento in un certo arco temporale o, comunque, della sua esistenza anteriormente a un dato evento." 
> A disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti. 
> Giovanni Orefice
> SAT

  Data certa o attestata.
O sbaglio?

----------


## SAT

L'adempimento ciene chiamato (dal dlgs81/08) data certa. è vero che può essere effettuata tramite varie modalitá, che vanno dal timbro postale all atto notarile alla marca temporale. 
Giovanni orefice
SAT

----------


## dovi

Buongiorno, e grazie in anticipo.  
Nello studio professionale senza dipendenti, periodicamente mi avvalgo di collaboratori occasionali.
E' obbligatorio redigere il Duvri?.
Cordialmente dovi

----------


## SAT

> Buongiorno, e grazie in anticipo.  
> Nello studio professionale senza dipendenti, periodicamente mi avvalgo di collaboratori occasionali.
> E' obbligatorio redigere il Duvri?.
> Cordialmente dovi

  Buongiorno, 
Per quanto riguarda il DUVRI non ha obbligo di redigerlo.
Per quanto riguarda il DVR anche i collaboratori occasionali contano come lavoratori, pertanto và fatto. 
cordiali saluti
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## dovi

Ringrazio.
Cordialità
Dovi

----------


## Bomber

QUOTE=SAT;258709]
Per quanto riguarda il DVR *anche i collaboratori occasionali contano come lavoratori*, pertanto và fatto. 
Questo non l'avevo considerato: potresti darmi un riferimento normativo? 
Grazie.

----------


## SAT

> QUOTE=SAT;258709]
> Per quanto riguarda il DVR *anche i collaboratori occasionali contano come lavoratori*, pertanto và fatto. 
> Questo non l'avevo considerato: potresti darmi un riferimento normativo? 
> Grazie.

  Certamente, anzi mi scuso di non averlo messo già nel post precedente: 
Dispone il comma 8 dell’articolo 3 del D.Lgs 81/08 (T.U. Sicurezza sul Lavoro) che 
“nei confronti dei lavoratori che effettuano prestazioni occasionali di tipo accessorio, ai sensi dell’articolo 70 e seguenti del D.Lgs. 276 del 2003 e s.m.i., il presente decreto legislativo e tutte le altre norme speciali si vigenti in materia di sicurezza e tutela della salute si applicano, con esclusione dei piccoli lavori domestici a carattere straordinario, compresi insegnamento privato supplementare e l’assistenza domiciliare ai bambini, agli anziani, agli ammalati ed ai disabili”. 
Si tratta, infatti, di soggetti che, come affermato dall’Agenzia Europea per la Sicurezza e la Salute sul lavoro, sono considerati più vulnerabili rispetto ai lavoratori con contratti a tempo indeterminato e, pertanto, devono poter fare affidamento su un complesso di regole che garantisca loro forme di tutela e di prot ezione dai continui rischi che possono verificarsi in ambito lavorativo. 
sempre a disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti 
Cordiali Saluti
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## Bomber

Grazie della precisazione.
Mi sembra però di capire che la norma sia rivolta alle sole prestazioni di tipo accessorio (voucher) e non alle generiche prestazioni occasionali...
Condividi il mio punto di vista?

----------


## SAT

> Grazie della precisazione.
> Mi sembra però di capire che la norma sia rivolta alle sole prestazioni di tipo accessorio (voucher) e non alle generiche prestazioni occasionali...
> Condividi il mio punto di vista?

  Se si intendono i contratti di prestazione d'opera occasionale, così come definiti dall'art. 2222 del codice civile
questi vanno considerati come lavoratori autonomi. _(si ha l’obbligo di utilizzare attrezzature di lavoro in conformità alle disposizioni di cui al Titolo III del dlgs 81/08, munirsi di dispositivi di protezione individuale ed utilizzarli conformemente alle disposizioni del medesimo Titolo III e munirsi di apposita tessera di riconoscimento corredata di fotografia, contenente le proprie generalità (ma quest’ultimo obbligo è previsto solo nell’ipotesi in cui effettuino la loro prestazione in un luogo di lavoro nel quale si svolgano attività in regime di appalto o subappalto).
L’articolo 21, al comma 2, poi, prevede la facoltà degli stessi soggetti, in relazione ai rischi propri delle attività svolte e con oneri a proprio carico, di beneficiare della sorveglianza sanitaria secondo le previsioni dell’art. 41 del T.U. (fermi restando gli obblighi previsti da norme speciali) e partecipare a corsi di formazione specifici in materia di salute e sicurezza sul lavoro, incentrati sui rischi propri delle attività svolte, secondo quanto previsto dall’articolo 37 del T.U.)_ 
In pratica *condivido :-)* 
però sono quei contratti che possono essere usati solo se faccio un lavoro, una volta, per tale azienda, la collaborazione non può essere duratura, ripetuta ecc.
anche se qui entriamo in una campo che non conosco benissimo, cioè la consulenza sul lavoro  
Giovanni Orefice
SAT 
P.S. in riferimento al post precedente [Nello studio professionale senza dipendenti, periodicamente mi avvalgo di collaboratori occasionali.] 
ricordo che per lavoratore si intendono non solo i dipendenti, ma anche i tirocinanti, apprendisti, contratti d'opera, ecc.

----------


## Bomber

Grazie mille!

----------


## SAT

Di niente, a disposizione :-) 
Giovanni orefice
SAT

----------


## Bomber

Stavo considerando un aspetto.
Se acquistassi il DVR Service e, successivamente, diciamo il 10/06, variasse il numero dei lavoratori, cosa dovrei fare?
E, più in generale, la legge prevde un termine di aggiornamento (semestrale, annuale, ecc)?

----------


## SAT

> Stavo considerando un aspetto.
> Se acquistassi il DVR Service e, successivamente, diciamo il 10/06, variasse il numero dei lavoratori, cosa dovrei fare?
> E, più in generale, la legge prevde un termine di aggiornamento (semestrale, annuale, ecc)?

  La legge prevede che il dvr và aggiornato entro 4 anni, salvo variazioni all'interno dell'attività (variazioni di personale, attrezzature, metodi di lavoro, ecc.) per le quali và fatto l'aggiornamneto subito. 
Per quanto riguarda il servizio 123 dvr nel caso di nuove assunzioni è possibile inserire i nominativi successivamente, perchè a livello generale la legge prevede che si possano anche inserire solo le figure professionali (cameriere/magazziniere/centralinista) e poi associarle all'elenco dei lavoratori.  
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## Bomber

Perfetto: ora è chiaro.
Un'ultima domanda: ci sono anche casi in cui è obbligatoria anche la visita medica?

----------


## SAT

> Perfetto: ora è chiaro.
> Un'ultima domanda: ci sono anche casi in cui è obbligatoria anche la visita medica?

  Certamente,
c'è l'obbligo della sorveglianza sanitaria per i lavoratori che eseguono mansioni per cui è prevista una valutazione di rischio specifica (es: movimentazione manuale dei carichi, rischio chimico, ma anche rischio videoterminali per chi stà più di 20 ore settimanali al pc). In questi casi và nominato il medico competente e attivata la sorveglianza sanitaria, che quindi prevede visite mediche periodiche. 
Infine per chi guida autocarri o mezzi da lavoro aziendali vanno fatte le analisi per l'alcool e le sostanze stupefacenti. 
Sottolineo che queste indicazioni vengono fornite nel vademecum correlato al DVR per chi acquista il servizio "123 DVR service" 
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## Bomber

Perfetto.
Davvero esauriente.
Grazie!

----------


## SAT

> Perfetto.
> Davvero esauriente.
> Grazie!

  Di niente :-) 
cordiali saluti
Giovanni Orefice

----------


## nadia

SNC due soci, immobiliare, affitta solo.... deve fare DVR??

----------


## SAT

> SNC due soci, immobiliare, affitta solo.... deve fare DVR??

  Buonasera, 
snc con due soci lavoratori, immobiliare.... avranno un ufficio immagino....
in questo caso devono fare il dvr, come un normale ufficio (oltretutto probabilmente usano molto l'auto aziendale per le visite e quindi magari rischio vibrazioni). 
Giovanni Orefice
SAT

----------


## HALIANOR

Buonasera come faccio ad aggiungere righe se non mi basta lo spazio previsto per le attrezzature?
Grazie

----------


## SAT

> Buonasera come faccio ad aggiungere righe se non mi basta lo spazio previsto per le attrezzature?
> Grazie

  Buonasera, 
per inserire nuove righe è sufficiente sbloccare il foglio (protezione -> rimuovi protezione foglio) e flaggare "Visualizza intestazioni di riga e colonna". 
Dal momento che i passaggi esatti per eseguire queste operazioni variano in base al programma (openoffice/excel) e alla versione (2003/2007) qualora abbia necessità può tranquillamente contatatrci al numero 0731 844440 e chiedere di me. 
cordiali saluti
Giovanni Orefice

----------


## HALIANOR

Grazie mille

----------


## dea84

Buongiorno, un laboratorio odontotecnico sotto forma di una snc, composta da 3 soci, ognuno di loro presta lavoro nella società. Il DVR è obbligatorio? Con il vostro software è possibile realizzare un dvr specifico per laboratorio odontotecnico?
Grazie. Distinti saluti.

----------


## SAT

> Buongiorno, un laboratorio odontotecnico sotto forma di una snc, composta da 3 soci, ognuno di loro presta lavoro nella società. Il DVR è obbligatorio? Con il vostro software è possibile realizzare un dvr specifico per laboratorio odontotecnico?
> Grazie. Distinti saluti.

  Buonasera, 
Il D.Lgs 81/08 prescrive che in qualunque attività dove sono presenti almeno due lavoratori (due persone che lavorano, indipendentemente dalla qualifica, fatto salvo solo chi ha una propria partita IVA) è necessario redigere il DVR. 
Pertanto nel caso di tre soci lavoratori è obbligatorio redigerlo. 
Il nostro servizio, proprio perchè non è solo un software, è idoneo all'elaborazione di documenti per qualunque tipo di attività.
I DVR infatti vengono redatti manualmente dai tecnici, e sono personalizzati per ogni cliente. 
A disposizione per ogni eventuale chiarimento. 
Cordiali Saluti
Giovanni Orefice

----------


## shine

Buonasera, un condominio deve elaborare il Documento di Valutazione Rischi? e se si, chi sarebbe l'RSPP? A quali costi è soggetto il condominio? Consideri che il condominio non ha il portiere. Ha l'amministratore esterno e il servizio di pulizia.

----------


## SAT

> Buonasera, un condominio deve elaborare il Documento di Valutazione Rischi? e se si, chi sarebbe l'RSPP? A quali costi è soggetto il condominio? Consideri che il condominio non ha il portiere. Ha l'amministratore esterno e il servizio di pulizia.

  Buongiorno, 
proprio in risposta a tale quesito il Ministero del lavoro ha chiarito l'ambito di applicazione della normativa prevenzionale nel condominio ed ha enucleato i principali obblighi di sicurezza gravanti sui soggetti che operano all'interno delle aree condominiali.
Il punto di partenza da cui occorre muovere è l'art. 2 del D.Lgs 81/08che, alla lettera c), individua come azienda "il complesso della struttura organizzata dal datore di lavoro pubblico o privato" e, alla lettera t), indica come unità produttiva lo "stabilimento o struttura finalizzati alla produzione di beni o all'erogazione di servizi, dotati di autonomia finanziaria e tecnico funzionale". 
Con riferimento al condominio è chiaro che questo *sarà equiparato ad un'azienda nel caso in cui adibisca del personale a svolgere attività lavorativa nel proprio ambito (ad esempio portiere, giardiniere, personale addetto alla pulizia o alla manutenzione, ecc.),* e solo allora, a*ssumendo l'amministratore condominiale la veste di datore di lavoro*, andranno rispettate le disposizioni di cui al D.Lgs 81/2008 in tema di salute e sicurezza sul lavoro. 
Si ricorda, peraltro, che lo stesso Ministero aveva chiarito, successivamente all'emanazione del D.Lgs 626/94, con la circolare 5 marzo 1997, n. 28, che il datore di lavoro nei condomìni, ai fini dell'applicazione degli obblighi di sicurezza, va individuato nella persona dell'amministratore condominiale protempore. Nei condomìni in cui non sia presente l'amministratore, non essendone obbligatoria la nomina per essere i condomini non più di quattro (Cfr. art. 1129 cod. civ.), gli stessi provvederanno a conferire ad un apposito soggetto le responsabilità previste all'art. 2, comma 1, lett. b), del D.Lgs. 81/08. 
Resto a disposizione per eventuali chiarimenti,
buon lavoro 
Giovanni Orefice

----------


## jordistella

> non sono sicurissima di aver capito bene come funziona il servizio...
> vediamo...
> il Documento me lo predisponete voi, ma quali dati ci mettete dentro? Come fate a conoscerli? Venite presso lo studio/azienda?

  Purtoppo il funzionamento del documneto di valutazione rischi è abbastanza complessa. Varia moltissimo in base alla tipologia del lavoro, l'inquadramento giuridico dell'impresa, il numero dipendenti e molte altre variabili. 
La proposta de "Il commercialista telematico" è sicuramente molto interessante e professionale, ma bisogna anche conoscere a fondo la normativa per non rischiare che diventi un boomerang. 
Spesso il DVR viene pensato come una spesa inutile, e lo può essere se non è fatto nel modo corretto.[/URL].

----------


## adria

Buongiorno, 
volevo sapere se il servizio per la compilazione del DVR e' ancora disponibile e se e' possibile utilizzare la procedura standardizzata per una snc con 4 soci dove due si occupano di impianti tv e riparazioni e due di vendita di elettrodomestici.
A quali sanzioni si va incontro per il ritardo nella compilazione? 
Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## nadia

Il servizio di predisposizione del DVR è sempre valido ed acquistabile... perchè questi dubbi?

----------


## cesabas

...una domanda...la contestazione del documento valutazione rischi quando la fanno?
Mi spiego, se un ragazzo deve fare una stage non retribuito di poche ore presso il mio studio, devo avere questo dvr? La contestazione su che basi potrebbe arrivare? Devono fare un controllo, trovarlo in studio ed accertarsi che manchi questo dvr?

----------


## SAT

La contastazione del DVR avviene in fase di controllo/ispezione da parte di uno dei tanti enti adibiti (Vigili del Fuoco, ASUR, INAIL, INPS, Direzione Lavoro, ecc...). Potrebbero quindi contestarle (anche dopo che il lavoratore è andato via) il fatto che in data X era presente un lavoratore e non vi era documento valutazione rischi.
Per quanto riguarda lo stagista: se è l'unico caso in cui viene (lui o un altro), e le ore sono davvero poche (meno di 40) potrebbe anche fornire solo le informazioni sulla sicurezza (c.d. formazione/informazione), altrimenti si deve predisporre un dvr, nel quale di volta in volta potrà indicare il nome dello stagista. 
a disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti
cordiali saluti
Giovanni Orefice

----------

